
MGM hack exposes personal data of 10.6M guests - LinuxBender
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51568885
======
mttyng
Ugh.

I literally sent them an email on September 1st, 2019 because I was given an
automated "forgot my password" email that included...wait for it....my
original password in plain text.

Maybe they've learned their lesson?

